# Need urgent help



## Nobody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello everyone I just bought a "Lionel new parts 600-8041-050 Smoke and lamp unit assembly" from http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-New-...l_RR_Trains&hash=item3cbc7f5c3f#ht_500wt_1180 and I would love to find out how much volts I need to get it working. Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you need to add fluid to the smoke unit before applying power, then I'd go with 12 volts AC, it should smoke just fine. What are you trying to do with this smoke unit? Note that it's made to install in a steam locomotive and that bat handle is the puffer that causes the smoke to puff out the stack. Not sure what kind of smoke output you'll get with no motion of the handle.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Also be careful if you are applying full voltage as if the engine was in full throttle. I have fried one with the engine sitting at full and for some reason on one the solder melted or broke off so it needed to be resoldered. If you are running full power thru it without any method of cooling you could ruin the unit depending on what you are doing.


----------



## Nobody (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, you need to add fluid to the smoke unit before applying power, then I'd go with 12 volts AC, it should smoke just fine. What are you trying to do with this smoke unit? Note that it's made to install in a steam locomotive and that bat handle is the puffer that causes the smoke to puff out the stack. Not sure what kind of smoke output you'll get with no motion of the handle.


I am creating a christmas crib so I bought one to make the "Bread Baker's house" looks real with it. I will try to put something to keep the puffer stuck so it keeps producing smoke. Thank you very much for your reply. Thanks Gc53dfgc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to actually keep the puffer moving to move the smoke out the stack.


----------



## Nobody (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You need to actually keep the puffer moving to move the smoke out the stack.


I just tried it with a 12V transformer and it worked perfectly! Thanks everyone for your help, so happy now ;D


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Make sure you keep smoke fluid in it or you'll be replacing the wick soon.


----------



## Nobody (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Make sure you keep smoke fluid in it or you'll be replacing the wick soon.


Yeah, umm do you know how long it lasts? I meant the fluid. Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, when the smoke output slows down, it's running out.  If you run unattended, it'll probably burn the wick before you get back.


----------



## Nobody (Oct 5, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, when the smoke output slows down, it's running out.  If you run unattended, it'll probably burn the wick before you get back.


It's just for the show, i'll turn it off as soon as I'm outta the room.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nobody said:


> It's just for the show, i'll turn it off as soon as I'm outta the room.



Well then show us.

:ttiwwop:


I was thinking of doing the same thing to something else.
Don't over fill the smoke unit either. 
How long does it smoke before you have to add fluid?
Did you time it?


----------



## Nobody (Oct 5, 2011)

big ed said:


> Well then show us.
> 
> :ttiwwop:
> 
> ...


Naw, like I said I suck at stuff like this so I had to ask experts. I will show you as soon as it's done.


----------

